

Why Push Notifications Used Correctly Dominate Email Marketing - jasonli
http://blog.thanx.com/push-notification-open-rate-statistics-50-80

======
hbhakhra
What would be really informative would be to see how the same relative message
would be transformed from an email to a push notification. It makes sense that
push notifications are more effective, even in the lower range, but do they
really include the same content as email? Yes, you might get an email about a
gift card tier you qualified for and that can be a push notification. What
about emails for sales going on? I think those would not work as push
notifications, so this could be skewing the numbers. It could be more emails
get sent out then push notifications.

------
kaneruss
Everyone talks about omnichannel marketing. I think what's often forgotten is
that you don't just send the same message across all your channels. You have
to find that right channel for the right message. Those retailers that are
dependent on email for everything are going to lose out on those that aren't.

------
zachgoldstein
Good data that's not commonly released...

